# Robbed in the shanty



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

There’s a post on FS about a guy getting beaten and robbed while fishing in his shanty on Mott Lake in genesee beat the man with bats and golf clubs man barely crawled to his ride Becareful if fishing out there better be packin.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

What's fs?


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Fish slayers


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel bad for the dude. Still feel I have a better chance getting struck by lightning in my boat than I do getting jacked while ice fishing. I still have enough faith in society that I'm not going to be so paranoid that I feel I need to be strapped with my gat while ice fishing. wide open lake. Assaulted by group of teens. That wanted wallet plus fishing poles and an old flasher.?????. . Took him 40 minutes to crawl off the ice by himself??. And no Witnesses on mott lake??. Any how definitely gonna wish him the best for a full recovery. Hopefully they run there mouths about there hardcore Heist and some other scumbag snitches them out.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Good way to get shot if u less with the wrong person


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

leadbelly said:


> I feel bad for the dude. Assaulted by group of teens. That wanted wallet plus fishing poles and an old flasher.????? Hopefully they run there mouths about there hardcore Heist and some other scumbag snitches them out.


Hope they all fall into an unmarked spearing hole and are never heard from again.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

fishmagnetmike said:


> There’s a post on FS about a guy getting beaten and robbed while fishing in his shanty on Mott Lake in genesee beat the man with bats and golf clubs man barely crawled to his ride Becareful if fishing out there better be packin.


Cynical Detroiter here. But it makes me wonder what he might have done to bring this on. Coming out on the ice with bats and clubs to rob somebody? Not making a lot of sense to me.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

To Dam Bad he didn't have a spear handy. You have to remember half of the kids nowadays don't work they live in their parents basements and use drugs, When ya need more drugs you do crap like this!! Easy Target! Dam Shame is what it is.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

leadbelly said:


> I still have enough faith in society that I'm not going to be so paranoid that I feel I need to be strapped with my gat while ice fishing.


I don't carry because I'm paranoid. I carry to be prepared. It doesn't matter if I'm running to the corner store, or out on the ice. I carry. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I seen Fargo & Reindeer games, I don't open the freezer for an ice cube without my AR


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hate to hear this . I have quite a bit of extra ice fishing gear I can donate to the individual if anyone knows who he is . I`m in Genesee county as well. PM me.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

fishmagnetmike said:


> Fish slayers


in on ms inland lakes happened in genesee co mott lake.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nostromo said:


> Cynical Detroiter here. But it makes me wonder what he might have done to bring this on. Coming out on the ice with bats and clubs to rob somebody? Not making a lot of sense to me.


My thoughts exactly. It doesn't seem random.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nostromo said:


> Cynical Detroiter here. But it makes me wonder what he might have done to bring this on. Coming out on the ice with bats and clubs to rob somebody? Not making a lot of sense to me.


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe his drug supplier coming to collect


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Punks that needed Drug money, It happened a holloway reservoir a few years back aslo. https://m.facebook.com/groups/1700610806849076?view=permalink&id=2011736245736529


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Just another reason to open carry.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Nostromo said:


> Cynical Detroiter here. But it makes me wonder what he might have done to bring this on. Coming out on the ice with bats and clubs to rob somebody? Not making a lot of sense to me.


My son told me this story this morning.....that was the first thing I said. Seems like there has to be more to this story


----------



## Fishontippydam (Dec 29, 2017)

multibeard said:


> Just another reason to open carry.


FYI it is illegal to transport a firearm in a vehicle for the sole purpose of "open carry" (unless u have cpl) fire arm must be in closed case, no ammo in gun or case. Case must be farthest point away from driver, like ur trunk. Law only allows u to transport for ONLY Taking to place where it is legal to shoot (hunting, target ect) or to a place of repair, trade, sell. Nowhere does it say, u can transport a locked up, unloaded firearm in ur trunk with NO ammo for the sole purpose of "open carry" (u can transport on foot, loaded as long as it's in plain view, for the sole purpose of open carry as long as u carry lawfully and stay clear of FFZ). Now say u have a plan, and if u get pulled over and u say ur going target shooting at a lawful range. That's great. But if u end up open carrying on the lake, and u have to use it to protect urself, the officers will investigate. And per written law, u just used a felony possession firearm to shoot someone. Whether justified or not. Felony possession. FYI


----------



## Fishontippydam (Dec 29, 2017)

Fishontippydam said:


> FYI it is illegal to transport a firearm in a vehicle for the sole purpose of "open carry" (unless u have cpl) fire arm must be in closed case, no ammo in gun or case. Case must be farthest point away from driver, like ur trunk. Law only allows u to transport for ONLY Taking to place where it is legal to shoot (hunting, target ect) or to a place of repair, trade, sell. Nowhere does it say, u can transport a locked up, unloaded firearm in ur trunk with NO ammo for the sole purpose of "open carry" (u can transport on foot, loaded as long as it's in plain view, for the sole purpose of open carry as long as u carry lawfully and stay clear of FFZ). Now say u have a plan, and if u get pulled over and u say ur going target shooting at a lawful range. That's great. But if u end up open carrying on the lake, and u have to use it to protect urself, the officers will investigate. And per written law, u just used a felony possession firearm to shoot someone. Whether justified or not. Felony possession. FYI


And if u think the cops are gonna overlook how u transported the firearm, when it was involved in a shooting, justified or not, ur mistaken. When someone gets shot, all i's are dotted, all t's crossed.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

That's why I fish in deep water!! Muggers Make god chum


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Fishontippydam said:


> FYI it is illegal to transport a firearm in a vehicle for the sole purpose of "open carry" (unless u have cpl) fire arm must be in closed case, no ammo in gun or case. Case must be farthest point away from driver, like ur trunk. Law only allows u to transport for ONLY Taking to place where it is legal to shoot (hunting, target ect) or to a place of repair, trade, sell. Nowhere does it say, u can transport a locked up, unloaded firearm in ur trunk with NO ammo for the sole purpose of "open carry" (u can transport on foot, loaded as long as it's in plain view, for the sole purpose of open carry as long as u carry lawfully and stay clear of FFZ). Now say u have a plan, and if u get pulled over and u say ur going target shooting at a lawful range. That's great. But if u end up open carrying on the lake, and u have to use it to protect urself, the officers will investigate. And per written law, u just used a felony possession firearm to shoot someone. Whether justified or not. Felony possession. FYI


I'm fairly certain that the state of Michigan did away with this law.


----------



## Fishontippydam (Dec 29, 2017)

jsbowman said:


> I'm fairly certain that the state of Michigan did away with this law.


Heard new bill stalled and is pending. Can't find a new MCL on this new bill. Therefore I will follow the current one. If u find the new one that passed, post the link so I can make copy and put in my wallet. Would love not paying to renew cpl. Ty


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

A person without a CPL is prohibited under MCL 750.227 (2) from possessing a pistol in the passenger compartment of a vehicle:

"(2) A person shall not carry a pistol concealed on or about his or her person, or, whether concealed or otherwise, in a vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business, or on other land possessed by the person, without a license to carry the pistol as provided by law and if licensed, shall not carry the pistol in a place or manner inconsistent with any restrictions upon such license."

What that means is that you cannot carry a pistol in your vehicle in Michigan without a CPL. Even if your pistol is not concealed, it still falls under the "otherwise" clause in the statute upon entering a vehicle.

There is an exception for transporting a firearm, however you need to be very diligent in making sure you are complying with *all* aspects of the law as it is very easy to slip and face felony charges for carrying a concealed weapon. Below will describe how you can transport your firearm safely and lawfully for open carry if you do not have a CPL.

MCL 750.231a details how someone may lawfully transport a firearm:

(1) Subsection (2) of section 227 does not apply to any of the following:

(d) To a person while transporting a pistol for a lawful purpose that is licensed by the owner or occupant of the motor vehicle in compliance with section 2 of 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.422, and the pistol is unloaded in a closed case designed for the storage of firearms in the trunk of the vehicle.

(e) To a person while transporting a pistol for a lawful purpose that is licensed by the owner or occupant of the motor vehicle in compliance with section 2 of 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.422, and the pistol is unloaded in a closed case designed for the storage of firearms in a vehicle that does not have a trunk and is not readily accessible to the occupants of the vehicle.

To transport your pistol you are required to have the pistol unloaded, enclosed in a case that is designed for the storage of firearms, and the encased pistol has to be in the trunk of the vehicle, or if there is no trunk, it must not be readily accessible to the people in the vehicle.

Unloaded means no ammunition may be in the firearm itself. A detachable magazine does not have to be unloaded as long as it has been separated from the firearm. A loaded magazine may be placed in the same container as the firearm as long as the magazine is not inserted into the firearm while you are transporting.

To ready your firearm for transportation here are the steps to follow:


Walk to the back of the vehicle with your firearms case.
With both case and firearm completely outside of the vehicle find a spot to place your firearms case.
Unholster your pistol and remove the magazine and any rounds that might be chambered.
If you prefer you may place the round that was once chambered back into the magazine.
Place both the completely unloaded pistol and the magazine in your firearms case.
Place the firearm which is now located in your firearms case in the trunk of the vehicle and close the trunk.
You are ready to transport.

If you do NOT have a trunk place the encased and completely unloaded firearm at what is preferably the furthest most point in your vehicle where you or someone else will not be able to easily access it.

When you arrive at the destination where you can lawfully open carry you will need to retrieve your firearm from the trunk for the vehicle, or if there is no trunk from the location you placed the encased firearm. To retrieve your firearm follow the above steps in the reverse order:


Open the trunk (or locate your encased firearm).
Take the encased firearm and yourself completely outside of the vehicle, to include the trunk space.
Open the case.
Load your firearm.
Holster.
Place the now empty container back into your trunk or vehicle if you have no trunk.
Go about your business and open carry.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Isn't there also a provision that you can a carry concealed on your own property?

It seems that I saw that this past year.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

These laws do not apply to YOUR own property, concealed or not.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

JAA said:


> A person without a CPL is prohibited under MCL 750.227 (2) from possessing a pistol in the passenger compartment of a vehicle:
> 
> "(2) A person shall not carry a pistol concealed on or about his or her person, or, whether concealed or otherwise, in a vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business, or on other land possessed by the person, without a license to carry the pistol as provided by law and if licensed, shall not carry the pistol in a place or manner inconsistent with any restrictions upon such license."
> 
> ...


Seems simple enough.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

In the area where this happened. Not a good area at all, father in law says there is a trailer park there. Lots of not so nice people live there he said. His dad use to fish Mott lake all the time. That was 40 years ago, everything has changed.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Fishontippydam said:


> FYI it is illegal to transport a firearm in a vehicle for the sole purpose of "open carry" (unless u have cpl) fire arm must be in closed case, no ammo in gun or case. Case must be farthest point away from driver, like ur trunk. Law only allows u to transport for ONLY Taking to place where it is legal to shoot (hunting, target ect) or to a place of repair, trade, sell. Nowhere does it say, u can transport a locked up, unloaded firearm in ur trunk with NO ammo for the sole purpose of "open carry" (u can transport on foot, loaded as long as it's in plain view, for the sole purpose of open carry as long as u carry lawfully and stay clear of FFZ). Now say u have a plan, and if u get pulled over and u say ur going target shooting at a lawful range. That's great. But if u end up open carrying on the lake, and u have to use it to protect urself, the officers will investigate. And per written law, u just used a felony possession firearm to shoot someone. Whether justified or not. Felony possession. FYI


This all seems ridiculous but if it is true, i would much rather deal with felony possession than be in the hospital recovering from injuries.


----------



## Fishontippydam (Dec 29, 2017)

Nostromo said:


> Seems simple enough.


Be careful if u transport. There is no new law defining "lawful purposes" of transportation in the Dec2012 amendment. And because of this, each district can dictate "interpretation" of "lawful purpose" and because the 2010 version does give specifics on "lawful purpose" it would be very easy to bring up felony charges. Most attorneys will agree with this. Until a clear definition of "lawful purpose" can be ammended it's a slippery slope. In this county, if an officer sees u open carrying they have the right to approach u and ask questions. Including how u arived to location. If ur not at a place where u can legally shoot (like the DNR acess at tippy dam where hunting and shooting is clearly not allowed) they will most likely give u a warning and give u a chance to put it back in ur vehicle properly. If u argue, what the he'll do u think they will do? Ice seen it happen. All those who been to tippy dam know exactly the types of characters I'm talking about. Now on another note, I am the type to stand up for my rights. Even fought in three wars to preserve those rights. But doesn't mean I have to get arrested and loose my 2nd ammendment rights. When an officer approches me for any reason (we all know the type of officers who think being an azzhat is part of the job description) and askes me a question (norm their first question is stupid and pointless) I immediately answer their question with as little information as possible and fewest words possible. After my brief answer I immediately follow up with "Am I free to go? Or am I being detained?" unless they have a warrant or obvious probable cause that u are or have committed crime, they have to by law let u leave. The sooner u leave the less questions they have to ask. Now as ur packing up to leave, if they continue to ask questions it's ok. Because u put ur ear plugs in (noise at river may cause hearing damage lol) u can't hear them so ignore them cause they already said ur free to go. Then leave or put ur firearm back into the vehicle proper. U can always tell when an officer is searching for a reason to put someone in handcuffs so they can go back to the station, do the paperwork to process u, and sit on their azz eating donuts. Most officers will respect u for taking the time learning and applying those rights. Also officers are less inclined to persue someone who is educated in law. But there is always that one of few who will take offence to ur knowlege. One bad apple spoils the rest so treat them all as bad apples for ur protection. (i think all officers should be required to wear recording devices) On a side note, I have been unlawfully detained in handcuffs and it was blaintently unjust. I made a formal complaint. I was told the officer was internally disciplined. How was he disciplined I asked? I was told they couldn't tell me how. I said "being the sheriff dept, an elected public office, how can u not tell me especially since I am personally involved? They said have a nice day as they walked away from the window. Must have been a long drunken night of discipline probably including violating other people's rights. If I told u why they put me in handcuffs, u all be absolutely shocked. Espec with the documentation I provided to prove my innocence. If ur an officer and offended by this, u can always report all violations u see ur collueges doing. So that experiences like this don't offend u. I will just renew my cpl to avoid all this. Plus I don't like to open carry all the time. Sometimes it's too wet.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

There is no trailer park on Mott lake kingfisher. And the post was removed from fb the op apologized and said he was lied to about the event. Police looked into it but could not find any evidence to support his claim.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

PS kingfisher all your statements are incorrect. No trailer park and lots of very nice people. The west end is by a bad neighborhood but not in. Fished Mott all my life no issues whatsoever I live right next to boat launch. I believe the lake you are referring to is kearsley lake.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> PS kingfisher all your statements are incorrect. No trailer park and lots of very nice people. The west end is by a bad neighborhood but not in. Fished Mott all my life no issues whatsoever I live right next to boat launch. I believe the lake you are referring to is kearsley lake.


Just passing on what my FIL said. He grew up in the area and worked at Chevrolet in the hole. Maybe its not right on the lake but nearby?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I do know when my FIL would go into the shop at 3:30 AM his black friends who also went in were always packing. They told him to never stop.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Just passing on what my FIL said. He grew up in the area and worked at Chevrolet in the hole. Maybe its not right on the lake but nearby?



You're correct, the mobile park village is plain as day in a satellite view. It's not right on the water but it's only 100 feet away.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

Your fil is mistaking the lakes. Kearsley lake I would say fits your discription. Geneses Twp which is the town Mott lake is on is in no way shape or form a bad town or ghetto. Kearsley is not too far from Mott but far enough to have 2 toattaly different neighborhoods. I know your just passing info along but since this incident I have heard nothing but people bashing Mott lake and its getting old. I don't think he really got robbed on Mott at all the incident was right by my house so I went over to check it out and seen no blood no tracks from him crawling and no signs of scuffle.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

Jimbos said:


> You're correct, the mobile park village is plain as day in a satellite view. It's not right on the water but it's only 100 feet away.


You are also incorrect sir Indian hills trailer park is much further than 100 ft from Mott. Kearsley lake has 2 trailer parks on the lake and 1 across the road.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> You're correct, the mobile park village is plain as day in a satellite view. It's not right on the water but it's only 100 feet away.


I found a bigger park on on Bray and Mt Morris also which is not far. I can honestly say I don't know the area like my FIL. He is a smart man and grew up in that area. Actually closer to Otisville but he and his 4 brothers worked that area as roofers before all of them went into the shop.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

If the guy falsified the report he needs to be charged. One thing I will bet you fishy, no way would my wife and daughters be caught in the general areas to the west of it, without me after dark. My wife's grandparents grew up on the south side of Mt Morris.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

Yes if you drive to the shop from ottisville you will have to go through some pretty shady areas but they are not Mott lake. I can see why he would say that but saying Mott lake is a bad area would be a false statement. Not trying to are with you


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> You are also incorrect sir Indian hills trailer park is much further than 100 ft from Mott. Kearsley lake has 2 trailer parks on the lake and 1 across the road.


Whatever, it doesn't matter to me enough to debate over the number of feet, but it's there and it's close, but you win.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> :lol: yea blow and I hear ya there, I'm not scared of areas like that. I wouldn't fish the river over at Bray and carpenter at night though. I lived at N Cornell and summit in Beecher for almost 2 years, after that I learned certain areas should be avoided especially at certain times of the day.


Small world, the first 18 years of my life I lived on South Cornell between Fulton & Summit and went to Northgate from kindergarten thru 6th grade. 

On top of that I worked nights at Buick for almost 30 years and spent a lot of time in the after hours joints down by The Buick.

In all that time I was only robbed once and shot at twice, once at the RR Tracks near Carpenter & Dort..........


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

knu2xs said:


> Small world, the first 18 years of my life I lived on South Cornell between Fulton & Summit and went to Northgate from kindergarten thru 6th grade.
> 
> On top of that I worked nights at Buick for almost 30 years and spent a lot of time in the after hours joints down by The Buick.
> 
> In all that time I was only robbed once and shot at twice, once at the RR Tracks near Carpenter & Dort..........


Thats crazy, I've been shot at once in my life and guess we're that was. The tracks at Dort and carpenter too, don't plan on it happening again so I'll stay away at night.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Thats crazy, I've been shot at once in my life and guess we're that was. The tracks at Dort and carpenter too, don't plan on it happening again so I'll stay away at night.


Like the kid that got asked if he could wish for anything what would it be. He said I would like to know the date and place I will die. Teacher asked why he wanted to know that. He said I would make sure I never went there on that date


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> I also thought the west end when I heard it. But I seen the guy fishing in the morning on the east end. One of the things we will never know the truth I guess.


well apparently the truth is it didn't even happen. It would be really obvious if it did! Beat so bad with golf clubs and baseball bat that it took him a long time to get back to the car? It's either true or fabricated. And from what you said before, it was fabricated.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I figured it was b.s from the get go. I figured dude told wife be was going fish. But really went to go see pookie and Ray Ray cuz they had a 3 twenties for fifty sale. You know the phat rocks. Got ripped off. Went back like he was a hard pecker wood and got crumbled like the cracker he is.


----------



## cropido (Jan 31, 2011)

*This whole thing smelled " fishy " to me from the begining ( pun intended ) There are bad areas within minutes from most of the lakes a lot of us fish. Detroit ? Saginaw ? Genn County ? I refuse to be consumed by fear and mis trust when I head out to wherever I'm fishing. Have met some blue ribbon people out and about ... with a sprinkling of azz holes mixed in. I have some life long memories that were made on the water... hard or soft. I use common sense and follow my instincts when I am out. I am more afraid of hitting some bad ice than I am of being assulted. That being said I watch my 6 at all times and usually go with others. When alone ... I feel protected as I prepare as best anyone can for the unexpected. Crime takes place all over our state. From the so called nice areas down to the so called bad areas. Get out and nail some fish. Be careful and dont let fear rob us of our passion. Tight lines. Cropido aka Ben Out !!! :coolgleam*


----------



## rockandtroll (May 2, 2010)

:yikes: :help:


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

don ellzey said:


> are you stupid blamin victims..you make me sick


Victims tend to be targets of opportunity. You know, wrong place at the wrong time. That's not how this incident looked then.

The thing you mention later about "busting caps"? We've been killing each other since Cain and Abel. Can you show me how things have gotten better? Keeping with the biblical theme. This tends to be a world where you reap what you sew. Do bad, and bad gets done to you. Funny thing about that though. The more good you do the harder life seems.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.[/QUOTE]

Don’t think it’ll last long.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Somebody hasn't crawled out of the bottle yet from Last Night :nono::nono::lol:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

don ellzey said:


> ..u peice of garbage





don ellzey said:


> ..you garbage lefty law interpreter....


Hope you are enjoying your time here. I have a feeling its going to be rather short though.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> Cynical Detroiter here. But it makes me wonder what he might have done to bring this on. Coming out on the ice with bats and clubs to rob somebody? Not making a lot of sense to me.


I had two morons with a knife try to rob me on Chandler Par Golf Course in the D years ago. Broke the hell out of one morons knife holding forearm with a pitching wedge, other jackhole took off like he was shot out of a cannon.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ESOX said:


> I had two morons with a knife try to rob me on Chandler Par Golf Course in the D years ago. Broke the hell out of one morons knife holding forearm with a pitching wedge, other jackhole took off like he was shot out of a cannon.


Well, Chandler was always a tough course.

Interesting you went with the wedge though. I guess you had to have been there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> Well, Chandler was always a tough course.
> 
> Interesting you went with the wedge though. I guess you had to have been there.


You know Chandler?. I missed the green on the par 3 14th, right by the houses in the NW corner by I94.. The wedge is what I had in my hand. I think I would use the same club again, short, fast and heavy.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

looks like someone recently found the parking lot 8 ball and is still riled up


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

don ellzey said:


> are you stupid blamin victims..you make me sick


Great job picking out a three month old post for your introduction. You made quite an impression I'm thinking. Hope you make it to 20 posts. The way you're going I think not.

Welcome to the site...LOL


----------

